# Jelly Belly



## ronnie1234

Anone got any suggestions for exercises for my jelly belly?

I am lighter than I was before baby, but have such a jelly belly! (Never had the flatest of stomachs before mind!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Full body circuit training :)


----------



## ronnie1234

Oh great!!

Better get on the case then....not going to be one of my most enjoyable experiences!!


----------



## kdea547

Yeah, you're going to have to work on everything. Unfortunately you can't target fat loss. You can target muscle toning, but if you have a lot of fat there, you just have to burn calories!


----------



## ronnie1234

I'm lighter than I was pre-baby, it's just this belly fat!!!


----------

